# Chaos Machine schematic link is broken



## TeleCrunch (Apr 26, 2020)

Can someone please relink or reupload the schematic to the Chaos Machine? This one is too hard to troubleshoot without it.
I get a 404 at this link https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ChaosMachine-Schematic.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## Nate Young (May 2, 2020)

Looking for schematic too. Thanks!


----------



## Gorn (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi 
looking for schematic too. Why is it not part of bulld documents?


----------



## saman103 (Jun 4, 2020)

I also need the schematic. I only get sweeping noises and random oscillations with no input.


----------



## Robert (Jun 4, 2020)

Schematic is in the build docs now.


----------

